# How noisy is your Koralia/Resun?



## nry (26 Nov 2010)

I got the Resun 2000 in the tank last night, and yeah, huge improvement in flow, but it is rather noisy.  It gives off quite a vibration, which in the living room is a touch distracting.

I've seen others here mention the Koralia can be a bit noisy and that a short bit of airline hose on the impeller shaft can quieten it down considerably.

Are most pumps of this ilk noisy, or are the Koralia ones better for being a more expensive brand?


----------



## Themuleous (26 Nov 2010)

Yeh my 2000 does as well, guess thats why its check.  Its gone in my marine tank for the time being, thinking a korolia nano would be worth the extra money for a tank that was somewhere quite, my last one of those I wouldn't hear.

Sam


----------



## nry (26 Nov 2010)

I can see me replacing it unless the airline trick works, if we've not got the TV on etc. then it is very noticeable.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Nov 2010)

How does that work?


----------



## nry (26 Nov 2010)

Something about putting a short bit of airline on the impeller shaft to reduce vibration - not taken the Resun apart to see if there is space though.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Nov 2010)

Let me know what you find if out, if thats ok, as I've got another one wanting to go into my planted tank but the risk of noise is putting me off at the moment.  If it can be reduced that would be excellent.

Cheers

Sam


----------



## nry (26 Nov 2010)

I'll have a go this weekend though I don't know if I have any airline, might be some CO2 tubing left if I hunt around in the 'cupboard' under the stairs


----------



## Themuleous (26 Nov 2010)




----------



## milla (26 Nov 2010)

tried it on a K 1 didn't work for me


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Nov 2010)

has worked fine for me on a koralia 1. dropped about 3-4mm of co2 tube onto the shaft before fitting the impellor.

that other thread should be pinned


----------



## nry (27 Nov 2010)

Didn't help on the Resun, made it worse!

Anyone want a Resun 2000?


----------



## danmil3s (27 Nov 2010)

ive got some of the bigger ones they do make a little bit of noise due to the way they work. how are you mounting it i found with the suction cups worked best transfers less sound in to the tank.  the air line idea on this pump would make it worse. if you really really cant stand the noise you can flatten the end of the propeller. but bear in mind you will lose a lot of output.


----------



## gollum456 (27 Nov 2010)

just to let you know, my koralia nano is so quiet i cant hear it at all. and i've got two on the tank.


----------



## pauld (27 Nov 2010)

the airline works on all  koralia with ceramic shafts honest .


----------



## nry (27 Nov 2010)

Made it a bit better by trimming the internal tube on the housing that the end of the prop shaft sits into when you clip the housing on, but ordered a Koralia Evo Nano for Â£22 new via eBay so hopefully that will be nice and quiet


----------



## nry (4 Dec 2010)

Yep, quiet as a mouse!


----------



## Themuleous (5 Jan 2011)

Just thought I would follow this one up and say that the one in my marine tank has been running for several months now and I think the initial noise issues were just while it 'bedded in'.  I turned all the other pumps and powerheads off in the tank and had to strain to hear the resun 2000, which is a stark contrast to when I first added it.

Having discovered this, I'd be far more inclined to use these pumps in my other tanks, as the noise really wont be noticeable once its had time to run for a bit. 

For the money I'm now every pleased with this pump.

Sam


----------

